# Zziplex



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

Does anyone known where and if zziplex's are avalible in the state's?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

You'll probably have to buy one used or order in for overseas. Give Ryan at Hatteras Jack's a call, he might be able to import one for you.

Evan


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

What blank are you looking for? I have some that I have not had time to build yet and may sell them.

John


----------



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

*blanks*



jlentz said:


> What blank are you looking for? I have some that I have not had time to build yet and may sell them.
> 
> John


IF Rob is not interrested,I would like to buy one .Please PM me.THX.Doug


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Merrick Tackle (New York) has them listed in their 2009 catalog. Tackle shops with a Merrick account should be able to have one drop shipped for you.

Don


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Don B said:


> Merrick Tackle (New York) has them listed in their 2009 catalog. Tackle shops with a Merrick account should be able to have one drop shipped for you.
> 
> Don


Last time I spoke to Merrick rep, they only had the odd piece or two, and had no intention of "stocking" new items-- they will probably custom order for you-- but you can do that from a UK shop yourself-- or try Terry himself-- depending on what you are after you could be in for a long wait...


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Mark G said:


> Last time I spoke to Merrick rep, they only had the odd piece or two, and had no intention of "stocking" new items-- they will probably custom order for you-- but you can do that from a UK shop yourself-- or try Terry himself-- depending on what you are after you could be in for a long wait...


Verified. Merrick is not stocking Zziplex. Quoted as prices being too high to hold in stock.

robc22,
Lamiglas has plans to build some 12' 6", 13' & 13' 6" surf rods in various actions. The initial series is rated 4 to 6 ounces. They should be more european in design. What length and action interests you? I'll ask them to build one for testing. It will take time. 

Don


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I was told by Merrick a while back if I ordered one, they would wait until they had enough ordered for other people before placing the order, That it didnt make sense to them to order one at a time. I asked how long it would take and they said ever how long it took to get a big enough order, and how long it took Zziplex to fill it, they said it could be 6months to a year.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tacpayne said:


> I was told by Merrick a while back if I ordered one, they would wait until they had enough ordered for other people before placing the order, That it didnt make sense to them to order one at a time. I asked how long it would take and they said ever how long it took to get a big enough order, and how long it took Zziplex to fill it, they said it could be 6months to a year.


If someone knows what they want with certainty, it would be best to contact Terry directly, I would think. 

There is no telling with Merrick how "many" they consider to be a large enough order, you could be waiting years.

An alternative might be to check with Charlie P who orders from Terry probably more than anyone else from the states, or at least has in the recent past.

I just order from UK hooks when I want something-- they will ship to the US-- and they keep their stock updated on their web site.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I've been looking around at Zziplex sources for a friend from the coast, and Summerlands looks to have a good selection in stock for good prices. If you order from overseas you should check them out.

Evan


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kingfisherman23 said:


> I've been looking around at Zziplex sources for a friend from the coast, and Summerlands looks to have a good selection in stock for good prices. If you order from overseas you should check them out.
> 
> Evan



I have-- they only sell to UK customers-- will not ship outside the UK


----------



## rchipbrown (Oct 9, 2009)

"I just order from UK hooks when I want something-- they will ship to the US-- and they keep their stock updated on their web site."

Yes, this is the place to get them. They have fully built rods and blanks listed on their web site updated almost daily. Ordering from them is easy and they ship it right away. You have to keep your eye on what they have listed because their stock seems to turn over pretty quickly.


----------

